# I had 4 incidents at work last week. But is it really that bad?



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

In chronological order all within last week. 


1. A coworker asked me to leave my work station to visit with him so he could have someone to talk to, so I did. My supervisor caught us in the act but I got the backlash bc I been here longer and should know better. 


2. Julie kinda snubs me at work. When a girl that she talks to showed up to shop on her day off, I got jealous as hell. I left my workstation immediately and frantically ran all over the store looking for my supervisor to ***** about it. I didn't find my supervisor but she later found me and told me several customers complained to her that I was all over the freakin store. 


3. I asked about a coworkers whereabouts during lunch with the intention of joining him. He didn't want anyone joining him although I didn't know that. 


4. The past weekend, someone asked me to hold the cart still while she was lifting something heavy. The cart moved and when she repeated to hold it still, I yelled, "I AM! I AM!" Then proceeded to freak out over it. My supervisor threatened to send me home. 


That was just within last week. Is that why my supervisor is hating on me the past few days? She started being like that Saturday when last incident happened.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

If you haven't got past the probationary period then it would be in your best interests to appease your supervisor for a little while. What happened in point four exactly?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Very bluntly: You need to focus on doing your job. You are very likely on your way out the door if you don't.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

You put a chatty co-worker's playtime over staying at your workstation, yelled at a customer and expected your manager to deal with your personal jealousy issues? 

yeah, i'd say that's why your supervisor is unhappy with you.


-ZDD


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> You put a chatty co-worker's playtime over staying at your workstation, yelled at a customer and expected your manager to deal with your personal jealousy issues?
> 
> yeah, i'd say that's why your supervisor is unhappy with you.
> 
> ...


i ain't yell at a customer. However, this coworker who was lifting heavy stuff from a cart, I yelled at.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

dark_angel said:


> i ain't yell at a customer. However, this coworker who was lifting heavy stuff from a cart, I yelled at.


Yelling at people in general is highly unprofessional. I saw your other thread about your personal dramas with "Julie", so I'm not going to sugarcoat this:

You need to get it together, fast. Frankly, speaking as a manager myself, if you were working for me, you would have already been gone. The workplace is not your personal therapy office, and it sounds like you have no respect for personal boundaries -- and all of this at the expense of your and others' productivity.

You're 25, older than me. Most people are going to expect you to be an adult about things, or they're just not going to want to deal with you. Rightfully so. Take responsibility for your own personal issues and leave them at the door when you're at work, or expect a lot of rejection and grief.


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Is that why my supervisor no longer likes me? Cuz she talks to everyone else but me. She been mad for a few days now. I got called in yesterday and at work, I asked the assistant to talk to her for me bc I need her to like me again. He said he will talk to her.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

@dark_angel you're supervisors not going to like you again if you just talk to her..
like the others mentioned work isn't a place to discuss personal issues, your supervisors irritated at you because you are acting very unprofessional, this is work not the school yard, so if you keep continuing like this you're not going to be there for long..

may I ask about why you're behaving like this?


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

Sometimes work can be aggrivating. Coworkers get away stunts you cant, bosses don't like you, and you will be frustrated time to time. You need to remember that at the end of the day, _you're _the one who needs this paycheck. Yes, it's unfair that coworkers get playtime when you dont, but don't go on goose hunt when you're supposed to being doing your job. Keep your voice down, and frankly, _do what you need to do._ Your boss isn't going to change her mind with your talk; in fact she will only hear excuses. In the business world, it doesn't matter what's said, or what excuses are valid; you show your value by your actions, and you do not let negativity get in the way of it. Use any pain you have as fuel & put work first. Don't stoop down to Julie's childish ways, it only makes _you look worse_


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

They don't get away with anymore than I do. I'm not sure where I mentioned that they did.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

dark_angel said:


> They don't get away with anymore than I do. I'm not sure where I mentioned that they did.


 @Superfluous was giving you the benefit of the doubt. Apparently she had not read your other posts about Julie and all of the drama in your life.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Focus extra hard on your job and going above and beyond the expectations otherwise I'm guessing you'll be shown the door sooner than later.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l had a co-worker similar to you (although more subdued) at my Sporting Gods gig.


Honestly, l think she was subtly manipulative. 

She didn't set out with herself and her work in mind, ever. Everything she did was always reactive in some way to what everyone else did-''l don't have to do this because X is doing this while __ is happening and they told me ___''

she was actually highly favoured by managers, but l distanced myself from her from day one because l didn't want to be included in her 'reporting'.

You are disrupting the entire team and can't expect to advance to a position where you aren't just ping-ponging between others and actually have to be skilled in something.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Four instances in one week! 
Well I have given you this advice before but I feel as though I should repeat it: you should be actively looking for a new job. In the meantime, keep your head down and only communicate with your co-workers when you need to convey work related info, or to say hello, goodbye and excuse me.


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Well she ain't mad at me no more. Things went just fine when I got called in last week...until the end of my shift. Thx god she ain't see it but idk.


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

stone100674 said:


> Four instances in one week!
> Well I have given you this advice before but I feel as though I should repeat it: you should be actively looking for a new job. In the meantime, keep your head down and only communicate with your co-workers when you need to convey work related info, or to say hello, goodbye and excuse me.


R u sayin 4 instances in one week is shitload? Just askin.

anyway it left ppl with a bad impression. I did those 4 instances btw bc work is stressing me out. I even gave a fuck about julie bc of how stressful and bullshitty things have become. That's why I had these outbursts and stuff like the. My supervisor contacted EAP in my behalf but what am I gonna say to them? Plz help.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

dark_angel said:


> R u sayin 4 instances in one week is shitload? Just askin.


Yes, four is a shitload; because of the issues themselves it would raise a lot of concerns for your employers. In many, many cases you would be unemployed already: I am quite impressed she contacted an employee assistance program, although she most likely did so because she suspects that there may be a substance abuse problem.


> anyway it left ppl with a bad impression. I did those 4 instances btw bc work is stressing me out. I even gave a fuck about julie bc of how stressful and bullshitty things have become. That's why I had these outbursts and stuff like the. My supervisor contacted EAP in my behalf but what am I gonna say to them? Plz help.


I recommend that you talk to them about the stress you are feeling and why. There may be avenues available through them that might be helpful to you. 
With that said, look for another job and seek a fresh start; unless the issues are gonna follow you.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

dark_angel said:


> 1. A coworker asked me to *leave my work station* to visit with him so he could have someone to talk to, *so I did*. My supervisor caught us in the act but I got the backlash bc I been here longer and should know better.
> 
> 
> 2. Julie kinda snubs me at work. When a girl that she talks to showed up to shop on her day off, I got jealous as hell. *I left my workstation immediately* and frantically ran all over the store looking for my supervisor to ***** about it. I didn't find my supervisor but she later found me and told me several customers complained to her that I was all over the freakin store.












(Don't leave your workstation.)


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok so that was the whole point? Lol


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

From what I'm hearing,
You need to get your act together,
Don't let people have that power over you,
And look after yourself before doing so for others,
They're obviously not appreciative of it.


----------

